

Ask HN: Easy cloud text indexer / searcher - RodelJayJay

Hi guys,
I was pretty sure to have seen on HN some new dead-simple SaaS service to quickly send text to be indexed, and then being able to run queries via REST APIs.
My idea is I need some simple indexing and searching capabilities in a demo, and I could achieve that by building a Lucene indexer and seacher, but I thought that there might be an easy cloud service already doing that.
My google-fu did not bring any positive results as for now...
Thanks !
======
skram
A few things come to my mind/search:

\- [http://www.elasticsearch.org/](http://www.elasticsearch.org/) \- self
hosted and open source but easier to setup than standalone Lucene from what I
have read

\- [http://acquia.com/products-services/acquia-network/cloud-
ser...](http://acquia.com/products-services/acquia-network/cloud-
services/acquia-search)

\- [http://www.netaphorsearch.com/](http://www.netaphorsearch.com/)

\- [http://aws.amazon.com/cloudsearch/](http://aws.amazon.com/cloudsearch/)

\- [http://websolr.com/](http://websolr.com/)

\- [http://www.opensolr.com/](http://www.opensolr.com/)

Hope this helps

~~~
RodelJayJay
Hi, I had already seen some of these, but that definitely helps ! Will check
them, thanks !

